# New to me CZ82



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

1987 CZ82 I just got from Aim Surplus. In good condition except for where the importer chipped off the painted finish when they engraved their markings. As with most surplus firearms it needed a good cleaning, lots of powder fouling in the action. The only problem I noted was the mag release was sticking and felt like there were several burrs in it. Confirmed when I took it apart. Some light stone work on the trigger guard holes for the release pieces and a more detailed cleaning fixed it. At some point I will refinish it, but for now I'll just leave it as is.



















Seems accurate enough. This was Silver Bear, 9X18 Makarov, 94 grain FMJ at 10 yards unsupported. I also tried some Hornady 95 grain XTP with similar results. No failures of any kind.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Nice pics! It looks like yours is in slightly nicer shape than the one I got from Aim (had a bit of chipping on the grip). 

Have you had any problems with burring on the front edge of the magazines? I've had a couple FTFs which appear to be related to that on one of the mags I received with the pistol.

KG


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

No. Haven't had any FTFs with it. I'll take a close look at the mags this evening when I have more time. I did buy 2 more mags from CDNN and tried all 4 mags at the range, but I've only run about 100 rounds total thru it so far.


----------



## todbiker (Oct 15, 2012)

Bought one a couple months ago from Wideners, same issue with the mag release being very stiff, but I don't have the smith expertise to fix it. Read somewhere you can grind the spring down slighty to help it out. Other than that, it's a great gun, 9x18 is a very mild round in the CZ82. My GF loved shooting it and wants to keep it handy for HD. I liked it so much, I ordered a second last week. Just keep in mind, it's not your modern pistol that breaks down into 4 parts for quick cleaning of the major componants. It's real easy to drop a part/spring during a detailed cleaning.


----------

